# Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure d’accéder à Internet



## guymauve (15 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je crée ce sujet car malgré mes recherches sur le net je ne trouve rien qui solutionne mon souci.

- Sans avoir rien changé dans ma configuration ou sur mon réseau je n'ai plus de connexion ethernet sur mon Mac

- J'ai bien une connexion wifi
- J'ai le message suivant : " Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure d’accéder à Internet"
- J'ai testé d'autres câbles ethernet
- J'ai une réinitialisation usine de mon routeur
- Je sèche

Déjà merci de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2018)

Fais un reset de ta box et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## guymauve (15 Mai 2018)

Merci mais je l'ai déjà fait 121X et rien ne change ...


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2018)

Un reset, c'est faire un appui sur un tout petit bouton à l'arrière de la box avec un trombone et il faut aussi redémarrer ton Mac. Sinon, tu es en Belgique ?


----------



## guymauve (15 Mai 2018)

Oui j'ai fait ce reset (réinitialisation usine) et je suis de Belgique ( mon accent sans doute  )


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Oui j'ai fait ce reset (réinitialisation usine)


Avec un redémarrage de ton Mac ?


----------



## guymauve (15 Mai 2018)

mon mac a été redémarré quelques minutes après le reset


----------



## usurp (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour
Et en IP fixe ça marche ?
Ton routeur est la box de ton FAI ou autre?


----------



## guymauve (16 Mai 2018)

Je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir répondre correctement à la question mais j'ai demandé dans le passé une IP fixe à mon FAI pour les jeux en ligne. 

Le routeur est celui du FAI.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2018)

On dirait une configuration d’entreprise avec des proxis


----------



## usurp (17 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir répondre correctement à la question mais j'ai demandé dans le passé une IP fixe à mon FAI pour les jeux en ligne.
> 
> Le routeur est celui du FAI.



Bonjour,
L'ip fixe est pour ta box, pour avoir toujours la même adresse, utile quand on configure des acces de l'exterieur
On a une adresse auto-assigné lorsqu'on est en DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) et que l'ordi ne trouve pas de serveur pouvant lui délivrer une adresse IP : parce qu'inaccessible, pas d'adresse à délivrer, ou autre... Cela permet de créer un réseau local sans DHCP et sans avoir à configurer en ip fixe quand on y connait rien ou que l'on à pas les droit suffisants pour le faire. Mais ce sont des adresses non "routables" sur internet.
Mets toi en IP fixe sur l'ethernet, sur la même plage d'adresse que ton Wifi
Pour l'IP 192.168.0.25 par exemple, et pour les infos sous réseau-routeur-dns, indiques celles de ton réseau Wifi.
Si après ça tu peux aller sur internet, alors le problème viens de la fonction serveur DHCP de ton routeur.
Si non, on cherchera d'autres pistes.
Es-tu sur de la fiabilité des câbles que tu as utilisé?

-usurp-


----------



## guymauve (20 Mai 2018)

Je te remercie pour ton aide. J'y vois plus clair.

Pour info j'ai fait un TM à une date antérieure au souci et cela n'a rien changé.

J'ai copier coller les différentes infos de mon wifi sur mes paramètres ethernet en mode manuel mais rien n'y fait. J'ai internet pendant qq secondes à un débit très faiblard et puis je n'ai plus la connexion.

Je suis certain de mes câbles et j'ai la nette impression que c'est un souci de configuration au niveau de la box. En effet, j'ai un autre routeur derrière ma box (que j'avais configuré en bridge) afin de transmettre en wifi et le message sur ce routeur est : NO IP ADRESS 

Bref je nage ...


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Bref je nage ...


Moi aussi 

Je n'ai pas bien compris ta configuration réseau. 

La box VOO est en mode bridge ou en mode routeur?
Ton routeur est en mode bridge ou en mode routeur?
Ton Mac est connecté en wifi sur la box, et en ethernet sur le routeur?
Que veux-tu faire, mettre tout le monde sur un même réseau IP (avec un équipement en mode bridge, et l'autre en mode routeur), ou créer deux réseaux IP (les deux équipements étant en mode routeur)?

Dan la copie d'écran, on voit que la connexion ethernet est indiquée en orange. La connexion physique est donc bonne. le pb est au niveau DHCP, maintenant, il faut savoir pourquoi. Les réponses aux questions ci-dessus donneront peut-être la solution.


----------



## guymauve (20 Mai 2018)

La box VOO était à la base configurée en mode bridge mais vu je l'ai réinitialisée suite à ce souci elle est mode normal actuellement (Mode actuel IPv4/IPv6)

Mon routeur est débranché pour l'instant.

Mon Mac est connecté en wifi sur la box voo pour l'instant. Mon souci est que je n'arrive pas à la connecter sur la box VOO en ethernet.

Je veux dans un premier temps faire fonctionner mon mode ethernet sur ma box voo pour ensuite refaire fonctionner mes CPL comme auparavant.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mai 2018)

Bon, c'est peut-être un pb de négociation de vitesse entre le port ethernet de la box, et celui du Mac.
Essaye de configurer la vitesse du port du Mac manuellement.

Dans la conf Réseau du Mac:

-Configurer IPv4: "Via DHCP"

-Puis, dans Avancé:
Onglet ethernet ou matériel (ça dépend de l'OS):
Configurer: "Manuellement"
Duplex: "Intégral, contrôle de flux"
MTU: Standart 1500
Vitesse: Là, tu essayes successivement les débits proposés  (10 baseT, 100BaseT, 1000BaseT).
Parfois, la phase de négociation de vitesse se passe mal. Le fait de passer en mode manuel fait qu'on ne passe plus par cette phase.

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, c'est que mon idée n'est pas bonne. Reviens alorsen configuration "automatiquement"  sur le port ethernet du Mac.


----------



## guymauve (20 Mai 2018)

Merci de ton aide.

J'ai testé et ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mai 2018)

Sur la box, tu as bien sûr essayé plusieurs ports ethernet?
Sur la box, quelle est la couleur du voyant du port sur lequel le Mac est connecté?
Dans la conf de la Box (partie Lan), le serveur DHCP est bien activé? 
La plage DHCP est bien calibrée?


----------



## guymauve (21 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai essayé plusieurs ports et plusieurs câbles

Le led est de couleur verte constant.

Dans la configuration de la box tout est bien activé voir l'image ci-dessous

http://prntscr.com/jkjmik


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2018)

Voyant vert. La connexion physique est donc bonne.
Le serveur DHCP est bien configuré.
Sur le Mac, il y a bien DHCP auto validé.
Tout est bon, mais ça ne marche pas… 

Perso, je ferais une trace tcpdump, ça ne résoudra pas le pb, mais ça permettra de savoir où est le pb (sur le Mac ou sur la box).
-Il faudrait ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal, puis:
-Faire un ifconfig pour repérer l'interface ethernet (en principe en0 qui doit avoir un status "inactive")
-Débrancher le cable éthernet.
-Dans la fenêtre Terminal, passer la commande:
tcpdump -i en0
-Rebrancher le câble.
Dans la fenêtre Terminal, on verra alors les échanges entre le Mac et la box.
En principe, le Mac doit rechercher un derveur DHCP sur le LAN, puis envoyer une requête dns à la box pour l'obtention d''une adresse IP, d'une passerelle et d'un masque.

Poste nous aussi l'ifconfig et le tcpdump STP


----------



## guymauve (21 Mai 2018)

Encore merci de l'aide :

Voici déjà l'ifconfig


```
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    options=1203<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TXSTATUS,SW_TIMESTAMP>
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
EHC29: flags=0<> mtu 0
XHC20: flags=0<> mtu 0
EHC26: flags=0<> mtu 0
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    options=10b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,AV>
    ether a8:20:66:11:e5:35
    inet6 fe80::cc2:593c:216:6f93%en0 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x7
    inet 169.254.86.40 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)
    status: active
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 20:c9:d0:90:e6:c3
    inet6 fe80::843:bade:b1e0:2451%en1 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x8
    inet 192.168.0.14 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
    inet6 2a02:2788:3f5:e135:18c5:68c4:5708:6d4b prefixlen 64 autoconf secured
    inet6 2a02:2788:3f5:e135:b41c:b78:15dd:6a2 prefixlen 64 autoconf temporary
    inet6 2a02:2788:3f5:e135::c prefixlen 64 dynamic
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect
    status: active
p2p0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304
    ether 02:c9:d0:90:e6:c3
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
awdl0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1484
    ether 46:38:66:6d:20:08
    inet6 fe80::4438:66ff:fe6d:2008%awdl0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect
    status: active
en2: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    options=60<TSO4,TSO6>
    ether 32:00:19:51:14:00
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
    lladdr 00:3e:e1:ff:fe:95:11:40
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
bridge0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    options=63<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6>
    ether 32:00:19:51:14:00
    Configuration:
        id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 hellotime 0 fwddelay 0
        maxage 0 holdcnt 0 proto stp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
        root id 0:0:0:0:0:0 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
        ipfilter disabled flags 0x2
    member: en2 flags=3<LEARNING,DISCOVER>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 11 priority 0 path cost 0
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: <unknown type>
    status: inactive
utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 2000
    inet6 fe80::c26e:5ae3:967e:ba12%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xf
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
utun1: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1380
    inet6 fe80::e4c5:b3f3:deb7:7830%utun1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x10
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
en9: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 4e:32:75:0c:87:53
    inet6 fe80::10d0:65b7:a90a:c1c4%en9 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x11
    inet 169.254.116.147 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
en4: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 2e:f0:a2:b8:70:48
    inet6 fe80::8d8:3b6b:edbb:5ed%en4 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x12
    inet 169.254.151.8 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
```


----------



## guymauve (21 Mai 2018)

Et pour le tcpdump :


```
Mac-mini-2:~ Fred$ tcpdump -i en0
tcpdump: en0: You don't have permission to capture on that device
((cannot open BPF device) /dev/bpf0: Permission denied)
```


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2018)

Curieux, la permission refusée. Il faudrait taper:
sudo tcpdump -i en0
et entrer le mot de passe administrateur

Pendant qu'on y est, faire aussi un:
netstat -r    (pour voir les routes)

-Quant à l'ifconfig, j'ai l'impression que tu as dû à un moment utiliser un tunnel VPN (interfaces utun0 et utun1)
-Je ne comprend pas non plus pourquoi il y a autant d'interfaces ethernet (en4, en9); As-tu à un moment donné configuré un bridge pour une machine virtuelle ou autre?. 
As-tu plusieurs cartes ethernet?

Le netstat -r nous éclairera.


----------



## guymauve (21 Mai 2018)

Merci à toi.
J'ai déjà utilisé des VM mais aucune idée si j'ai installé un VPN. Je pense que oui mais ça fait très longtemps quand je me connectais sur les serveurs de mon boulot.

Enfin, c'est un mac mini de base donc je ne crois pas d'autres cartes ethernet.

NetStat

TcpDump


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2018)

Bon, pas simple.

Dans la table de routage, il y a des vieilleries, mais c'est pas ça qui pose pb.

Le tcpdump:
On voit du traffic. Donc confirmation qu'il n'y a pas de pb au niveau physique.
On voit aussi que le flux va uniquement dans le sens Mac vers box. Donc que la box ne répond pas.
Le truc qui cloche, c'est que la requête de recherche de serveur DHCP (BOOTP/DHCP 1ère ligne) est émise par l'adresse mac  f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5 alors que l'adresse mac de la carte eth du Mac est  a8:20:66:11:e5:35 (voir l'ifconfig).
De plus, l'adresse f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5 ne figure pas dans la liste des interfaces de l'ifconfig. Supposons que la Box réponde à cette adresse, le tcpdump ne la verra pas… 
Je dois dire que je n'y comprend rien.
As-tu essayé de connecter un autre équipement en ethernet sur la box? Quelque chose me dit que ça marchera.

Ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est créer un nouvel utilisateur (avec les droits d'Administrateur), puis créer une deuxième configuration réseau. Dans les paramètres réseau, dans Configuration, au lieu d'Automatique, tu crée une config "Test" par exemple. Dans cette conf (plus propre), tu ne verras plus les interfaces bridge ou autre. N'active pas l'interface wifi.
Pour l'interface ethernet, tu mets simplement configurer ipv4  "via DHCP", puis "appliquer", et tu regarde si ça marche.
Si c'est pas bon, reviens sur ton compte utilisateur habituel, et dans la conf réseau sur  configuration "Automatique", et fait "Appliquer" pour la prendre en compte.
On sera alors revenu au point de départ, et on aura fait tout ça pour rien…

L'effort est d'autant plus beau qu'il est inutile.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2018)

L'adresse IP de la connexion Ethernet, en 169.254.xxx.xxx est une adresse que la machine s'auto attribue quand le serveur DHCP n'est pas joignable. 
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Private_Internet_Protocol_Addressing

Il faut chercher pourquoi la connexion Ethernet entre le Mac et la box ne se fait pas (câble Hs? Prise ethernet Hs? Erreur de prise ethernet au dos de la box?...)


----------



## byte_order (22 Mai 2018)

Vu que l'adresse MAC source de la requete DHCP ne semble pas correspondre à celle d'une des interfaces ethernet du MacMini, avant d'incriminer la box du FAI, j'aurais tendance à incriminer le MacMini, moi.

Pour tester cette théorie, on peut forcer l'adresse de l'interface ethernet à être celle qu'il envoit dans sa requete DHCP ( f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5 ), cela augmente grandement  les chances de recevoir la réponse, si réponse de la box il y a :


```
sudo ifconfig en0 ether f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5
```

(j'ai mis en0, mais vu le nombre d'interface ethernet, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit en0, à vérifier)

En ayant lancer une session tcpdump histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe, forcer une reconfiguration automatique via DHCP : débrancher le cable ethernet concerné, et le rebrancher.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2018)

byte_order a dit:


> Vu que l'adresse MAC source de la requete DHCP ne semble pas correspondre à celle d'une des interfaces ethernet du MacMini, avant d'incriminer la box du FAI, j'aurais tendance à incriminer le MacMini, moi.


Moi aussi.



byte_order a dit:


> Pour tester cette théorie, on peut forcer l'adresse de l'interface ethernet à être celle qu'il envoit dans sa requete DHCP ( f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5 ), cela augmente grandement  les chances de recevoir la réponse, si réponse de la box il y a :


C'est un bon test.
Je pense que le pb est dans la configuration réseau du Mac Mini.
Je pense aussi que faire un test dans une autre session utilisateur et configurer le réseau uniquement avec une interface ethernet marchera.


----------



## guymauve (22 Mai 2018)

Polo35230 a dit:


> As-tu essayé de connecter un autre équipement en ethernet sur la box? Quelque chose me dit que ça marchera.
> 
> Ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est créer un nouvel utilisateur (avec les droits d'Administrateur), puis créer une deuxième configuration réseau. Dans les paramètres réseau, dans Configuration, au lieu d'Automatique, tu crée une config "Test" par exemple. Dans cette conf (plus propre), tu ne verras plus les interfaces bridge ou autre. N'active pas l'interface wifi.
> Pour l'interface ethernet, tu mets simplement configurer ipv4  "via DHCP", puis "appliquer", et tu regarde si ça marche.
> ...



Oui j'ai essayé de connecter un PC à la box via câble ethernet et ça n'a pas fonctionné.
J'ai créé un nouvel utilisateur avec droits admin et fais les différentes manipulations proposée, idem j'ai toujours le message liée à l'adresse IP auto-assignée 




r e m y a dit:


> L'adresse IP de la connexion Ethernet, en 169.254.xxx.xxx est une adresse que la machine s'auto attribue quand le serveur DHCP n'est pas joignable.
> https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Private_Internet_Protocol_Addressing
> 
> Il faut chercher pourquoi la connexion Ethernet entre le Mac et la box ne se fait pas (câble Hs? Prise ethernet Hs? Erreur de prise ethernet au dos de la box?...)



J'ai testé d'autres câbles et d'autres ports sur la box, idem ... 



byte_order a dit:


> Vu que l'adresse MAC source de la requete DHCP ne semble pas correspondre à celle d'une des interfaces ethernet du MacMini, avant d'incriminer la box du FAI, j'aurais tendance à incriminer le MacMini, moi.
> 
> Pour tester cette théorie, on peut forcer l'adresse de l'interface ethernet à être celle qu'il envoit dans sa requete DHCP ( f0:9f:c2:36:8b:b5 ), cela augmente grandement  les chances de recevoir la réponse, si réponse de la box il y a :
> 
> ...



Je poste un nouveau tcpdump à la suite ...


----------



## guymauve (22 Mai 2018)

Franchement j'admire ceux qui comprennent quelque chose à ce charabia ...

Et voici TcpDump_V2


----------



## byte_order (22 Mai 2018)

Okay, donc toujours pas de réponse DHCP venant de la box, et donc adresse IPv4 et IPv6 locales only.

Autre test possible :
- rebrancher votre routeur (quelle modèle, d'ailleurs ?)
- activer le DHCP server dessus
- débrancher votre mac de votre modem/box (oui, temporairement, pas d'accès à internet, sauf via le Wifi)
- rebrancher l'ethernet du mac mais sur votre routeur cette fois-ci

Puis vérifier si cette interface obtient enfin une adresse IPv4...

Test alternatif : bootcamp sur Windows ou une clé Linux possible, pour voir si c'est un problème que côté Mac mais logiciel...


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2018)

Bon, faut positiver, même dans les moments difficiles  

Si le test de byte_order (  bonne idée) sur le routeur est positif, ce sera la preuve que le pb est au niveau de la box.

Tu as reseter la box.
Le serveur DHCP est bien configuré sur celle-ci, et il marche en wifi.
Tu as changé le câble ethernet, 
Avec un PC, ça ne marche pas non plus en ethernet.
Tu as essayé une autre conf réseau sur le Mac.
Toutes les traces tcpdump ont montrées un flux unidirectionnel (Mac vers Box). La box a lâchement fait preuve de mauvaise volonté, et n'a jamais daigné répondre  

Quant on n'y comprend plus rien, on change le matos.
Retour chez VOO, la box…


----------



## guytoon48 (23 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Une remarque : il est bon d’éviter les caractères « spéciaux » dans les SSID.
Je remplacerais les traits d’union par des tirets bas... Déjà vu ce problème !


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2018)

Très bonne remarque, guytoon   mais c'est un pb ethernet, pas wifi…


----------



## jethro2009 (23 Mai 2018)

D'après la première copie écran, la config DHCP ne se passe pas bien: il manque les DNS, l'adresse du routeur etc.
Vous devriez essayer un adressage en IP Fixe, comme proposé, mais en ajoutant des DNS (8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 de Google par exemple), l'adresse du routeur (sans doute 192.168.0.1 ou qqch comme ça), le masque de sous-réseau correct (255.255.255.0) et bien entendu une adresse IP genre 192.168.0.25 comme suggéré (à condition que cela ressemble à l'adresse du routeur, i.e. que seul le dernier chiffre diffère).


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Franchement j'admire ceux qui comprennent quelque chose à ce charabia ...
> 
> Et voici TcpDump_V2


Faut pas...
On fait semblant de comprendre


----------



## byte_order (23 Mai 2018)

jethro2009 a dit:


> D'après la première copie écran, la config DHCP ne se passe pas bien: il manque les DNS, l'adresse du routeur etc.



Pire, il manque l'offre du serveur DHCP, tout simplement.
Y'a juste la demande (en broadcast) envoyée par le mac, et comme elle est avec une adresse MAC qui ne semble pas correspondre à une interface réseau du mac, y'a pas de réponse (qui serait en unicast).


----------



## guymauve (25 Mai 2018)

La box et son alimentation ont été changée par le FAI.

Problème solutionné. Manifestement les ports ethernet étaient bien en cause ...

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Problème solutionné. Manifestement les ports ethernet étaient bien en cause ...


Comment ?


----------



## guymauve (25 Mai 2018)

Remplacement de la box. Le dépanneur a eu des cas de ports ethernet grillés par la foudre.


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Remplacement de la box. Le dépanneur a eu des cas de ports ethernet grillés par la foudre.


C'est quoi le modèle et tu es chez quel FAI ?


----------



## guymauve (25 Mai 2018)

Technicolor de chez Voo.


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Technicolor de chez Voo.


Moi pas connaître, y'a pas ça en France. En Belgique, je ne connais que mosselen fritten et les bières.


----------



## byte_order (28 Mai 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Remplacement de la box. Le dépanneur a eu des cas de ports ethernet grillés par la foudre.


Ca je confirme, c'est plus fréquent qu'on ne le croit.

Du coup, je t"invite à vérifier également le bon fonctionnement des ports éthernet de tout équipement qui était rélé à un port ethernet de cette box, car cela se propager le long des câbles ethernet.
Un switch, un routeur, un imprimante ethernet, etc...

Cela n'explique toutefois pas pourquoi le Mac envoit une adresse MAC qui n'est pas celle de l'une des ports ethernet, mais bon, si cela refonctionne...


----------



## Jclino (12 Novembre 2021)

guymauve a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je crée ce sujet car malgré mes recherches sur le net je ne trouve rien qui solutionne mon souci.
> 
> ...


Bonjour , alors ce problème m'est arrivé plusieurs fois. Tous les 6 mois environ je dirais en moyenne. Après avoir tout essayé, ou presque la SEULE solution que j'aie trouvé, je dis bien la seule, c'est de ....permuter les répéteurs ethernet. Ca marche à tous les coups.


----------



## VDar (16 Août 2022)

Jclino a dit:


> Bonjour , alors ce problème m'est arrivé plusieurs fois. Tous les 6 mois environ je dirais en moyenne. Après avoir tout essayé, ou presque la SEULE solution que j'aie trouvé, je dis bien la seule, c'est de ....permuter les répéteurs ethernet. Ca marche à tous les coups.


Merci ! Je viens de faire la manip et ça fonctionne de nouveau !


----------



## wallace74 (3 Octobre 2022)

J'ai résolu le même problème en redémarrant mon plug CPL DEVOLO MAGIC LAN.


----------

